# Had a scare today!



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2016)

Had a scare earlier today.  We were getting low on hay and I wanted to get another bale before the rain comes. We use 3x3x8ft bales, they weigh about 1000lbs each. 
They are stored in 53ft long storage trailers. They are dragged/pushed the the door by hand and pushed into the back of a pickup truck.

Bales are stacked 3 high and the trailer comes full. Once empty it is replaced with another trailer.

2 guys were already in the trailer when I pulled up getting the bale ready. They started pulling the bale forward and I hear that loud "thudding" noise. 

A hay bale had fallen/rolled off the top row right behind the bale they were moving. 
Thank God no one was crushed. It was close but they were able to get out of the way just in time. 

Apparently one of the guys has already had a bale fall on him. OUCH!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds to me like they need to invest in a Forklift.....bet they hope OSHA doesn't find out...sure Glad nobody was Hurt!!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 3, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Had a scare earlier today.  We were getting low on hay and I wanted to get another bale before the rain comes. We use 3x3x8ft bales, they weigh about 1000lbs each.
> They are stored in 53ft long storage trailers. They are dragged/pushed the the door by hand and pushed into the back of a pickup truck.
> 
> Bales are stacked 3 high and the trailer comes full. Once empty it is replaced with another trailer.
> ...


How many head do you keep to use @ least one 53' long trailer full of 1000lb bales?
All goats?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2016)

greybeard said:


> How many head do you keep to use @ least one 53' long trailer full of 1000lb bales?
> All goats?


I should have worded that better! It is a "farm store". It is a huge lot of land filled with trailers that hold the hay & bagged feed. We just buy 1 bale at a time every 7-10 days. So not my trailer.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 3, 2016)

greybeard said:


> How many head do you keep to use @ least one 53' long trailer full of 1000lb bales?
> All goats?



I think that was at the feed supply place she was buying a bale from

Edited
Oops I see GW already answered


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds to me like they need to invest in a Forklift.....bet they hope OSHA doesn't find out...sure Glad nobody was Hurt!!


They wouldn't be able to get a forklift in the trailer anyway....
It would be different if they had a loading dock but they don't. 
They do have the most awesome piece of equipment EVER that can grab/move the bale, it just needs to be at the end of the trailer.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think that was at the feed supply place she was buying a bale from


Yep, if I had to feed that much hay I would have to get out of goats....or they would have to bring in some serious $$$


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 3, 2016)

Glad no one was hurt


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds like they need safety training.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't think training will help. I don't think the bale was stacked as it should...


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 3, 2016)

I've seen hay bales do nasty things.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Unfortunately I don't think training will help. I don't think the bale was stacked as it should...


In my 20's I worked as a machine operator for a company making oil field equipment. A stack of I-beams were stacked incorrectly and they fell over-on a man walking by. We all ran to help, getting overhead cranes to lift them off, but he lost his legs. The shop superintendent came by my work station later and remarked, "Kill a mule, buy one. Kill a man, hire one." I never forgot that.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 5, 2016)

Well the thing about it is this...a trailer can be loaded properly, but as soon as a truck is connected to it and the driver moves it....the 'Arrival' of that load is determined by many Factors....the driver, the equipment, and most importantly the conditions of the road....many 'Issues' along the way can 'Shift' any portion or all of the load....but, it seems to me that a 'Portable Dock' and a forklift would and could avoid the unloading of those heavy bales by hand and the risk of injury....or the use of a flatbed trailer with soft sides would allow for that too....the main factor is 'Care' by all concerned....but, therein lies the real Problem today....one's Care for another seems to be a 'Dying Breed' cause most just Leave it for another to 'Deal With and Figure Out'....just as Bay says....just Hire another....been There and Done that....not many Care much anymore for others...just themselves....really a Sad situation.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 5, 2016)

Well I really don't think that was the case.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2016)

I am just glad that the worker was not hurt.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 5, 2016)

Same!


----------

